# NAD: Lil Metal Lunchbox from China Joyo Mjolnir



## emoslay (Dec 24, 2014)

This just came in at my workplace so i decided to bring it back home to have a go. Still need to find time to record some clips. But so far i'm loving what i hear. Its kinda in between the Mini Recto and the Engl Ironball imo. But i've read online about people saying it sounds more like a Ironball than a Recto and I kinda agree about that. It's kinda like a Ironball with seperate EQs for the 2 channels. And this thing is hella loud! Oh ya.. 1 more thing i forgot to say. THIS AMP'S CLEAN CHANNEL IS AMAZING! Its a metal amp but the clean channel is Freaking good. Way better than the 5150 and some other amps that i've played.
Here are some of the specs:

Dual Channel(Clean/Distortion) switchable
tube: ECC83*4&#65292;EL84*2
independent 3 band EQ for each channel
independent Volume control for each channel
Boost funtion
Vintage/MOD distortion mode switchable
send and return effect loop with loop bypass funtion
speaker output: 4/8/16&#937; switchable
rated power: 15W(RMS)

And finally here's some pics of the amp.


----------



## aprilia4life (Dec 24, 2014)

Looks sweet! Love the lunchbox amps!

Hell of a lot of tweaking options two, dual channel EQ, switches all over the place! 4 ohm speaker capability too, nice!


----------



## GoldDragon (Dec 24, 2014)

If active eq I would be all over that.


----------



## Sean Richardson (Dec 24, 2014)

How much?


----------



## vansinn (Dec 24, 2014)

Didn't know of this one, looked it up on utube, sounds quite good from such a brief test.
Shouldn't be too difficult to mod the front switches to be hooked to rear-mounted control jacks, for more full remote control of switchings (seems the remote switch only does one action), either via more floor pedals or via a MIDI switcher.

You will of course need matching *Mjolnir* props to boot


----------



## emoslay (Dec 24, 2014)

Sean Richardson said:


> How much?



This thing should retail around 399-499 i think. no idea yet since this is just a unit i ordered in to see whats the fuss is all about



vansinn said:


> Didn't know of this one, looked it up on utube, sounds quite good from such a brief test.
> Shouldn't be too difficult to mod the front switches to be hooked to rear-mounted control jacks, for more full remote control of switchings (seems the remote switch only does one action), either via more floor pedals or via a MIDI switcher.
> 
> You will of course need matching *Mjolnir* props to boot



I would love to see someone do a midi mod on one of these! would definitely send mine out to get it modded if someone is willing to do it in the future! Oh ya it comes with a single button footswitch to toggle between channels


----------



## I Shot JR (Dec 24, 2014)

I love how the arrow points to distortion, it's all "nah bro don't even bother with clean".


----------



## emoslay (Dec 24, 2014)

Oh ya.. 1 more thing i forgot to say. THIS AMP'S CLEAN CHANNEL IS AMAZING!


----------



## jarnozz (Dec 24, 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=g8wlmxHVWEc

Really tempted to get this puppy! It almpst looks to good to be true. This demo is pretty meh... An out of tune les paul with a poorly miced cab to demonstrate a HIGH GAIN amp xD 
It sound pretty good so i can only imagine how it would sound through a good miced cab with a 7 and perhaps a od as boost! Cant wait to ser it released!


----------



## Warg Master (Dec 24, 2014)

looks sweet. the clips I've found sound pretty good.. HNAD! Enjoy it!


----------



## GoldDragon (Dec 24, 2014)

Just listened to the demo and this amp showcases why el84s are poor choice for high gain. No punch, its a greasy sound without dynamics and little bass extension. Reminds me of a pv classic 50 50 I owned.

Preamp section is ok and it looks nice. Would make sense if priced around 350.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 24, 2014)

Does sound a lot like the Mini Recto in that clip. For $400, seems like a pretty good deal, even from the meh demo.


----------



## GoldDragon (Dec 24, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Does sound a lot like the Mini Recto in that clip. For $400, seems like a pretty good deal, even from the meh demo.



Its amazing how quick China can churn out copies. What used to take years now takes months.


----------



## SlaveUnit (Dec 24, 2014)

Spending that much for a Joyo anything.... Ehhhh....


----------



## vansinn (Dec 24, 2014)

emoslay said:


> I would love to see someone do a midi mod on one of these! would definitely send mine out to get it modded if someone is willing to do it in the future!..



I was thinking of simply adding some miniature electronic relays across the manual (front) switches, and operate those relays via an external on/off switcher with MIDI in it.

I've been using an old Scholtz/Rockman Octopus for such things 
MIDI-in only, for controlling eight on/off jacks.

Hmnn.. as others have commented, maybe it's a Bit on the expensive side..


----------



## ZERO1 (Dec 24, 2014)

Interesting amp. Give a full review once you have had enough time playing with it.


----------



## ZERO1 (Dec 24, 2014)

also if any one is interested. I just found it on ebay for 480. heres the link. JOYO JMA 15 Mjolnir All Tube Dual Channel 15 Watt Head 1st Time for U s Sale | eBay
I wonder if that's what retail going to be.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Dec 24, 2014)

I must have it...


----------



## monkeybike (Dec 24, 2014)

That's pretty cool, I have their nano heart attack amp and it's a neat little unit. Seems well constructed. I'd be interested in one of these.


----------



## mrmoose (Dec 26, 2014)

Pretty cool....but gain channel sounds a little fluffy


----------



## sylcfh (Dec 26, 2014)

Still waiting for the Bugera Mrak 25.


----------



## Hertz32 (Jan 19, 2015)

Any update on this?


----------



## jarnozz (Jan 19, 2015)

It retails for 400 euros shipped in Germany.. Very tempted but for the same money you can get a laney irt studio which has already proven itself! Thats what is holding me back at the moment.


----------



## viesczy (Jan 19, 2015)

How can that be resisted? 

DYING to have!

Derek


----------



## ascl (Jan 20, 2015)

I've been pretty impressed with joyo stuff, the pedals are pretty good bang for buck. Amp sounds interesting!


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## DarkCide (Mar 13, 2018)

How does it compare to other amps like the Joyo Zombie or the Ironball?


----------



## Thewicked6 (Jan 22, 2019)

Does anyone know if you'll lose volume or power hooking up The joyo zombie (which runs 8ohms) into a 16ohm 4x12 speaker cabinet?? Can't find anything about this online. Please help! I'm hoping the answer is no because it does have a solid state power section and just one pre amp tube. 

Thanks!


----------



## emoslay (Sep 1, 2019)

Thewicked6 said:


> Does anyone know if you'll lose volume or power hooking up The joyo zombie (which runs 8ohms) into a 16ohm 4x12 speaker cabinet?? Can't find anything about this online. Please help! I'm hoping the answer is no because it does have a solid state power section and just one pre amp tube.
> 
> Thanks!


I've done this before with the whole Joyo Miniamp series. Its still more than enough to gig when hooked up to a 4x12.


----------



## emoslay (Sep 1, 2019)

I know its long overdue but here's the samples! https://soundcloud.com/pinksoshistuff/sets/joyo-mjolnir-test


----------



## Bearitone (Sep 1, 2019)

emoslay said:


> I know its long overdue but here's the samples! https://soundcloud.com/pinksoshistuff/sets/joyo-mjolnir-test



I feel like I’ve heard that riff before. What song is that from?


----------



## emoslay (Sep 1, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> I feel like I’ve heard that riff before. What song is that from?


Thats the riff that Ola use to test his stuff


----------



## sharedEQ (Sep 1, 2019)

emoslay said:


> I know its long overdue but here's the samples! https://soundcloud.com/pinksoshistuff/sets/joyo-mjolnir-test



Is that double tracked or did you use a plugin. Sounds really good.


----------



## emoslay (Sep 1, 2019)

sharedEQ said:


> Is that double tracked or did you use a plugin. Sounds really good.


double tracked


----------

